# pics from my youngest brother RS2



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

heres some pics of my youngest brother Audi-Porsche RS2
he bought it here in Costa Rica about 6 years ago


----------



## bbarkertravis (May 6, 2007)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*

ummm ok


----------



## tattooguy (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*

cool


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

_Modified by slammed18bora at 10:03 PM 12-8-2007_


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (slammed18bora)*

why is it a wrong forum dude ?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (valverde)*

Great car, right forum.
I've never seen one in red...
Maybe the noobs above don't realise what the RS2 is?


_Modified by Sepp at 11:30 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## r33fgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*









Never seen a RS2 in red... wow she's amazing !
I so want one !!! (but pearl..







)


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*

SWEET!


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (bluevr6)*

hella sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (philsburydonuts)*

Oh my god, what a nice car!







We have one in red here in Slovenia, seen it a couple of times, the owner tuned it to 750+ hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Great car, right forum.
I've never seen one in red...
Maybe the noobs above don't realise what the RS2 is?


x2
p.s.
I hate your brother








he's a lucky man


----------



## copia22 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*

damn whats with no love for this gorgeous car? 

Sick car man, god i would love to be driving that thing and destroying boy racers left and right who don't respect it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (copia22)*

Yeah,
People should really read more books...
Especially some alleged Audi fans.
Anyways.
How much would it piss off people to get spanked by an avant...










_Modified by Sepp at 8:22 AM 12-31-2007_


----------



## copia22 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (Sepp)*

There is a gorgeous Ur s4 listed in the classifieds and i am really tempted to sell my A4 and buy it. They really are one of those rare "sport" cars, everything lasts in them not to mention the unbelievable tuning potential they have. 
And getting spanked by an avant would be one of those "let me pretend i wasn't racing" moments.


----------



## AudiLaserProParkJammer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: pics from my youngest brother RS2 (Sepp)*

Remember just because you drive a Audi..does not mean you know the history. Some drive it like a honda and dont know anything about older audi's even if they saw one in person like a RS2. I would stand there and drewl all over myself if was saw a sweet RS2 in person.


----------

